# October 2019 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Nov 6, 2019)

Best of luck to all of the candidates.  Voting ends in seven days.

1.  1270301 by @bulldurham






2.  Untitled by @ronlane





3.  Andy Dexterity 2 by @DanOstergren





4. Echo by @SquarePeg





5. Wild Horses of Sand Wash Basin by @Etoimos.





6. Renaissance Faire, #1 by @rexbobcat





7. Photo #1, Post #30  by @Photo Lady


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 6, 2019)

Good luck to all...there are some really nice photos among these.


----------



## stapo49 (Nov 7, 2019)

Just voted. As usual they are all so good it's hard to choose.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 8, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 8, 2019)

Voted, well done all........


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 9, 2019)

Bump, bump!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes, all excellent and very different genres, so not easy to choose.


----------



## Edward56 (Nov 19, 2019)

All Pics are Attractive And Outstnding


----------

